# So Who Has Gun Deals This Month



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chipper said he could beat my posted deals.
Maybe he can post some of his deals here for the rest of the less unfortunate retail paying crowd :idea:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well I did see a .303 Enfield mkiii for $165.00 locally. Supposed to be ten round mag with five round stripper clips. Not bad if you ask me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm game for a friendly price war.
Let's see whatchya guys got!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I haven't seen anything very good except some Palmetto State uppers online. I bought a $299.00 type 56 the other day from J&G Sales.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I'm game for a friendly price war.
> Let's see whatchya guys got!


I'm not selling,Chipper is the one who says he can beat PSA and Brownells deals.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Dang...

I'd still be interested to see the deal.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Walmart, definitely. Their gun clearance sale runs through Dec 15. One of the deals is a Mossberg 500 (with all 3 chokes) for $267. I'll post the rest of the prices if anyone is interested.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Walmart, definitely. Their gun clearance sale runs through Dec 15. One of the deals is a Mossberg 500 (with all 3 chokes) for $267. I'll post the rest of the prices if anyone is interested.


Cough up those deals


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A chum recently bought a S&W SD9VE from Cabelas using a newspaper ad from Academy and requesting a price match for $299. Normally $369 at Cabelas. Not sure why he didn't buy at Academy..maybe they was out of stock or something. He said by the time he nailed the deal and did the voluminous guv'ment paper work it took 4 hrs. to get out the door with it. Now he is looking for a speed loader to stoke the magazines since he is old and weak. He bought a cheap one for 11 bucks but said it didnt work very good. Any recommendations on that?

Product: Model S&W SD9 VE - Std Capacity


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I bought that pistol at Academy for my wife. 289.99

I regret that buy, i do not like the trigger on that pistol at all. I cant wait to package it in a deal for something better.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Cough up those deals


Ok.

Mossberg ATR Deer Thugs 30-06 $357. With 1-9x40 scope
Savage Axis II XP-270 $397.
Ruger 10/22 $234.
Savage Mark IIF .22LR $147.
Marlin 336W 30-30 $398.
Remington 770 .243, .270, .308, or 30-06 $279
Ruger Mini 14 Ranch .223 Remington $724
Remington 870 12ga. $307
Remington Versa Max 12ga 2 3/4-3 1/2" magnum $859
Stevens Model 320 12ga. $207
Mossberg 715T quadrail $237
Colt Semi-AR .556/.223 16 inch barrel $1,097

Plus all kinds of hunting stuff...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input on that. I went and looked at some reviews. Seems like some of the bigger gripes was that it rattled and had crappy sights. I love Smith revolvers but have not been too impressed with their semi autos thus far. Did lug around a Smith 4506 for quite a few years as an issue gun and liked it pretty good. Seemed to be a bit prone to stove pipe on some folks...mostly ladies who sometimes did some limp wristing..not me of course..lol. Real gentle to shoot guess mainly cause it was so heavy. Just too big and gonky for stealthy carry.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Ok.
> 
> Mossberg ATR Deer Thugs 30-06 $357. With 1-9x40 scope
> Savage Axis II XP-270 $397.
> ...


Is that all at Walmart?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks for the input on that. I went and looked at some reviews. Seems like some of the bigger gripes was that it rattled and had crappy sights. I love Smith revolvers but have not been too impressed with their semi autos thus far. Did lug around a Smith 4506 for quite a few years as an issue gun and liked it pretty good. Seemed to be a bit prone to stove pipe on some folks...mostly ladies who sometimes did some limp wristing..not me of course..lol. Real gentle to shoot guess mainly cause it was so heavy. Just too big and gonky for stealthy carry.


Hopefully your friend is happy with his.
When I bought this for my wife I was happy to get a S&W at that price.
When i got the pistol home I discovered that it was a true double action all the time. (I did not ask enough questions at the sales counter)
Not a double action / single action like all my other auto handguns. The trigger pull on this particular SW is soooooooooooooo long. It seems forever before the round fires and its hard to keep on target at longer distance.

btw I like SW pistols too. I love my model 29


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

tks said:


> Is that all at Walmart?


Yep. 1 whole circular chock full of hunting gear.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I been looking at .22s

Ruger 10/22 $179 with laser max stock $219

Mossberg International 715T ( looks like an Ar .22lr) $169


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm waiting to see what super sales manifest for Black Friday. I'm ready to add a full size 9mm and have it narrowed down to a M&P9 or a G19 ... may the best deal win


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Black Friday alert: from Friday thru Sunday of next week- 20% off ALL firearms at Walmart.


----------



## Low_crawl (Oct 27, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I been looking at .22s
> 
> Ruger 10/22 $179 with laser max stock $219
> 
> Mossberg International 715T ( looks like an Ar .22lr) $169


Where is this?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Caught a glimpse of this on the net a while ago. Looks pretty cool. 
First Look: Taurus Curve | Guns & Ammo


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

I never buy guns or ammo during Democratic presidential terms. Gun stores always capitalize on this and totally profiteer on your 2nd ammendment rights. I stock for years, sort of like ammo prepping, with lotsa reloading components. 

Buy during an obama year and youllkick yourself in 2 years when theres a repuglican in office and prices plunge.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well. I was at cabelas the other day.
They have 300 rounds .223 in a waterproof box for $109.99
Then they have hi point handguns starting at $129.00 in different calibers of 9 40 and 45 the high price is $149 by caliber. 
They have I think 125$ off a new beratta.
Various shotguns. 

Then the odd thing is they advertise a ruger 10/22 for $399 normal price and $350 on sale. Freaking nuts

I had a good look at a sig sauer .380 but its not my caliber. I want a 9 so it'll be easier to find ammo.

Then they only have a max of 15 - 20 tactical guns in the "tactical" section. The rest are.... bolts and shotguns. Id say a few hundred bolts and shotguns vs about max 20 tactical.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Low_crawl said:


> Where is this?


LOW CRAW here
Here Ruger 10/22 Carbine Autoloading .22LR Blued Black Synthetic Stock 1151

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/15421/

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/firearms/firearms-clearance-1.html


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

'Chipper" can beat that,it's not a deal at all,according to him


----------



## Kur0n (Sep 22, 2014)

I use this site Search For Guns, Ammo, and Accessories for Sale Online - GunWatcher.com to find out what the cheapest online deals are for particular guns I'm looking for at the time. I think it has bots that troll alot of gunsites to pull out the best deals.


----------

